
6 Great Textbooks in Bioinformatics, Programming, and Data Science - octothorpe
http://www.drbunsen.org/home/2011/10/19/6-great-textbooks-in-bioinformatics-programming-and-data-sci.html
======
mynegation
Also, see this comment thread in a previous entry:
<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3112411>

